# Samsung 32F6400 or Sony 32W670a



## kevin.abhi (May 1, 2013)

guys, I am planning to buy a 32 inches TV(2013 model) in the next month. So I have decided to go for either samsung or sony but I am unable to finalize between these two models.
Samsung 32F6400 and Sony 32W670a
after a research and analysis on TV's, found that 2 tv's are having 100hz refresh rate panels, specified in their technical terms.
sony having 24p true movie and samsung not sure.
I do watch a lot of movies in SD and especially cricket. So here I need a TV which is having a better picture quality.
I went upto many stores to compare both tv's and F6400 is not yet available in the stores. so couldnt compare both interms of PQ.
3D is not so important for me, but I dont mind if it has better PQ over the other.
and also heard that Sony is now supporting all Video formats in playback.
and most important thing is durability.
please suggest. 
I am still having lot of queries, I will slowly open up in this thread.


----------



## Minion (May 1, 2013)

Get Sony 32W670A. Since you will be watching lots of SD Sony has better noise reduction than Samsung.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

F6400 is a MASSIVE disappointment picture quality wise. Please stay away from it. !!

32W670 is pretty much the best 32" TV you can buy.


----------



## kevin.abhi (May 2, 2013)

does sony have any dimming technology and what is the type of backlit?
In specs, it is like Backlight Module: LED and no frame dimming - is it true?
but previous models used to edge and dynamic edge led.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

It is EDGE LED with no dimming. Last year's equivalent EX650 also had only EDGE LED with no dimming. You get frame dimming and Dynamic Edge LED backlight only in top end models. HX750/HX850  last year and W800/W900 this year


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2013)

Today i saw Specification of Samsung F6400 in their website looks very good on paper.I suggest you to audition it before buying.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 2, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but i was also looking to pick up a 32" inch tv for my parents.

I just want to know, the differences between Sony 32"W600A, 32"W650A and 32"W670A.
They all look the same. But there are price differences.

Thanks.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

W600A is HD only and doesn't have WIFI

W650A is 1080p but no in built WIFI

W670A is same as W650A but with built in WIFI


----------



## ssj4karan (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> W600A is HD only and doesn't have WIFI
> 
> W650A is 1080p but no in built WIFI
> 
> W670A is same as W650A but with built in WIFI



Oh cool..Thanks for the clarification.
So W600A is 720p and the other 2 are 1080P.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

^

Yes


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> F6400 is a MASSIVE disappointment picture quality wise. Please stay away from it. !!



Have you auditioned it?


----------



## ssj4karan (May 3, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Have you auditioned it?



That is something even i am interested in knowing.
Will be going to the malls this weekend to check out the sets.
Shall also post my views then.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 6, 2013)

Well having auditioned both these Tv's, i can tell you that the PQ on the samsung set is slightly better than the Sony Model. 
Design wise, Sony mops the floor with samsung.
Sound quality too should be better in the Sony Model.
The native 3D Content looks good on the F6400. However the non-3D content converted to 3D, not so good.
The active shutter in the 3D glasses of samsung is pretty noticable and i was disappointed by this. (Should check out the active 3D glasses of Sony HX850 to understand what i am saying).
So overall, its now up to you to decide what you want.


----------



## kevin.abhi (May 6, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Well having auditioned both these Tv's, i can tell you that the PQ on the samsung set is slightly better than the Sony Model.
> Design wise, Sony mops the floor with samsung.
> Sound quality too should be better in the Sony Model.
> The native 3D Content looks good on the F6400. However the non-3D content converted to 3D, not so good.
> ...




which model glasses did you try for 3d on samsung?
sg-4100gb or 5100gb.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 7, 2013)

kevin.abhi said:


> which model glasses did you try for 3d on samsung?
> sg-4100gb or 5100gb.



Unfortunately, i do not know which model glasses i used. I used the glasses which the salesman at the showroom handed me for the TV.


----------



## Avneesh Sachdeva (May 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It is EDGE LED with no dimming. Last year's equivalent EX650 also had only EDGE LED with no dimming. You get frame dimming and Dynamic Edge LED backlight only in top end models. HX750/HX850  last year and W800/W900 this year


Nowhere it is mentioned that W600A is edge lit. its only mentioned that it is led backlit, probably direct led it what it is.


----------



## kevin.abhi (Jul 6, 2013)

Guys what about this one.
LG 32LA6620


----------



## Minion (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks good to me.


----------



## kevin.abhi (Jul 15, 2013)

guys, I bought LG 32 LA6620, here are some pictures of the TV in a complete dark room showing black screen. is this common on every IPS panel?  is it bleeding or something else? In different angles, the light is getting varied. please suggest


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine Samsung EH4800 shows complete black in dark room.


----------



## rishisab (Nov 16, 2013)

actually, i have the same query (confusion between F6400 and W670a). So, which one did you buy? and are you loving it?


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 21, 2013)

According to me spending money in a 3D is a waste.


----------

